# Ryanair -Christian name mis-spelt



## Corkonian71 (11 Mar 2010)

Horror of horrors -Ive looked at my flight itinerary and realised that Ive slightly misspelt my Christian name eg Seain rather than Sean. Surname is Ok. What should I do if anything???


----------



## Padraigb (12 Mar 2010)

You could stay at home.

Even the most mean-spirited Ryanair employee won't punish you for this.


----------



## margaret1 (13 Mar 2010)

Corkonian, just ring Ryanair customer service number. If they consider the small mis spelling would cause a problem they will reopen you boarding card and you can amend and reprint. Ryanair were really helpful when I typed a passport number incorrectly..and the best thing..they obliged FREE of charge.


----------



## Padraigb (13 Mar 2010)

For such a trivial typo, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## enoxy (13 Mar 2010)

I printed out my boarding pass a few years back and mistakenly chose *Iceland* rather than* Ireland* as my country of origin. I chanced it at the airport and nothing was said.


----------



## Oscaresque (13 Mar 2010)

Ryanair and Aer Lingus allow one letter to be different on ticket then on passport so this should be ok. They will also edit one letter for free so try ringing them if you're nervous about it.


----------



## ajapale (13 Mar 2010)

A few years ago I had a one letter error in my name (an extra e was inserted). I was travelling with City Jet and the flight was over suscribed. The bumped me off the flight. The next flight was four hours later.


----------



## undo (13 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> I was travelling with City Jet and the flight was over suscribed. The bumped me off the flight.



No such risk with Ryanair. They do not overbook as a matter of policy.


----------



## dmos87 (13 Mar 2010)

say Nothing and chance it.


----------



## rascal14 (14 Mar 2010)

Ryanair (as a general policy) do not charge for ammendments if there are only one or two mispelled letters, all it takes is a 3 minute phone call. Better to be safe than sorry! Dont chance it! Nothing worse than turning up at the airport and refused! Hope this helps!


----------



## Corkonian71 (14 Mar 2010)

Thanks for all the replies ...I think I'll give them a call...


----------



## ecstatic (14 Mar 2010)

i have had this before download the eticket and edit it.

open in new webpage etc save webpage offline and change the name. 

no bothers etc they check the boarding pass against the passport not the computer against the passport;


----------



## daisy164 (28 May 2010)

Hi

We booked flights with Ryanair last night to travel in two weeks time and I've just realised that stupidly I've used the name people call me (Trisha) and not my name as on my passport of Patricia. Major panic so we've trawled Google and landed on this forum.

Do you think they will let me amend it and not charge a fortune to do it. It's not as if it's a different surname and in reality only a few letters need to be changed.

Can anybody advise based on your experience? Or offer any advice as to what I should do?

Thanks


----------



## colin79ie (29 May 2010)

Last year, my wife put her intitials the wrong way around on the booking for Ryanair. She is known by her middle name. So, she put AB instead of BA.

Ryanair charged us a hundred euro to change it back. They said we could 'take the chance' at the airport but they couldn't guarantee that she would get on the flight. We paid as we were travelling with kids to a wedding abroad.

If I were you I would ring and check with them. It all depends on who you get on the phone as far as I can see.


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 May 2010)

colin79ie said:


> Last year, my wife put her intitials the wrong way around on the booking for Ryanair. She is known by her middle name. So, she put AB instead of BA.
> 
> Ryanair charged us a hundred euro to change it back. They said we could 'take the chance' at the airport but they couldn't guarantee that she would get on the flight. We paid as we were travelling with kids to a wedding abroad.
> 
> If I were you I would ring and check with them. It all depends on who you get on the phone as far as I can see.


you should have took the chance. That was a waste of money.


----------



## colin79ie (29 May 2010)

> you should have took the chance.



They took the chance on the Titanic. That didn't work out too well!


----------



## tenchi-fan (30 May 2010)

colin79ie said:


> They took the chance on the Titanic. That didn't work out too well!



bad example. she could easily have boarded the flight


----------



## colin79ie (30 May 2010)

> she could easily have boarded the flight



She did, although it was raining and there was a guy in front of her on the aircraft stairs with one crutch. I thought it might be gout. She wasn't so sure.

To cut a long story short, she..


----------



## fizzelina (31 May 2010)

daisy164 said:


> Hi
> 
> We booked flights with Ryanair last night to travel in two weeks time and I've just realised that stupidly I've used the name people call me (Trisha) and not my name as on my passport of Patricia.


 
Ring them and get it changed, you will have to pay a fee. This is fair enough since Trisha is a different name than Patricia (as opposed to Sean and Seain) I know it's your name you use but when booking it clearly states to use your passport name.


----------



## undo (1 Jun 2010)

I agree with those who say "it depends on the person you get". Ryanair seem to have an (unofficial) policy that genuine typos/spelling mistakes get fixed for free. Anything that even remotely smells of an actual name change attracts a fee. Whether they see Trisha -> Patricia as a typo or a name change will depend on the person you get. You definitely should sort it out though. Some people fix such mistakes by editing the boarding pass PDF file... but that is taking a risk for sure.


----------



## sue_flaherty (19 Jun 2010)

My brother booked flights for my parents with ryanair and didn;t give their middle names but their passports show their middle names - have printed their boading passes and only noticed it when doing this.  Would there be a problem with this and do I need to contact Ryanair to have them change the names


----------



## Pat Bateman (19 Jun 2010)

sue_flaherty said:


> My brother booked flights for my parents with ryanair and didn;t give their middle names but their passports show their middle names - have printed their boading passes and only noticed it when doing this. Would there be a problem with this and do I need to contact Ryanair to have them change the names


 
You'll definitely be fine. My passport has my middle name and I've never had an issue.


----------

